# Quick question about Pop's Brine...splitting the batch into two 2 containers, 1/2 gal each?



## SherryT (Nov 17, 2020)

To clarify...

I bought a pork loin, 4.64lbs, halved it down the meddle length-wise and then cut each piece into halves (4 pcs total).

I "thought" my container would hold the gallon of brine and the meat, but it doesn't (I should have checked), so to get into in the fridge tonight, I split the brine into two containers, added the meat, weighted/covered, and got it in the fridge.

Did I just make a mistake? CAN you split the brine into two batches or would that effect the curing process?

If needed, I'll go buy a suitable container tomorrow and combine the two...I'm "thinking" that even though the ratio is the same, the amount of CURE in each batch would be insufficient.

Help?

Thanks!

Sherry


----------



## Jabiru (Nov 17, 2020)

Won’t matter at all mate. If the meat to brine ratio is good your good.


----------



## pa42phigh (Nov 17, 2020)

You’re good . You just need enough to cover the meat.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 17, 2020)

The correct way to cure meat in a brine solution.....
Weigh the meat and weigh the liquid....  Add 1 level tsp. per 5#'s pounds (0.25%) of cure#1...  that's water and meat weight totalled...  Sugar and salt is your preference...   I prefer 1.75% kosher salt and 1% white sugar...


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 17, 2020)

SherryT said:


> Did I just make a mistake? CAN you split the brine into two batches or would that effect the curing process?


My understanding is not to split it . I always do it as a gallon .


----------



## pa42phigh (Nov 17, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> My understanding is not to split it . I always do it as a gallon .


 if you don’t have enough to cover the meat  do you mix a whole gallon and use it all or only enough to cover the meat?


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 17, 2020)

As long as you mix it before you split it, you will be fine. However there has to be enough brine to cover each piece. It doesn’t matter the size of each piece, the concentration of the brine is the same in both containers.
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 17, 2020)

pa42phigh said:


> if you don’t have enough to cover the meat do you mix a whole gallon and use it all or only enough to cover the meat?


I always mix it in gallons . If one don't cover I make 2 gallons . Just the way I understood it from Pops .


----------



## pa42phigh (Nov 17, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> I always mix it in gallons . If one don't cover I make 2 gallons . Just the way I understood it from Pops .


Interesting


chopsaw said:


> I always mix it in gallons . If one don't cover I make 2 gallons . Just the way I understood it from Pops .


i mix it by the gallon also but only use what is required to cover the meat some times it’s 3 gallon sometime it’s 31/2 gallon depending on the width of the container


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 17, 2020)

If i have a 12 ounce beer,  6% ABV, and pour it into 2 6 ounce glasses, the %ABV is still 6 for each glass.

If i split it into an 8 ounce glass and a 4 ounce glass, each glass would still be 6% ABV..


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 17, 2020)

SherryT said:


> To clarify...
> 
> I bought a pork loin, 4.64lbs, halved it down the meddle length-wise and then cut each piece into halves (4 pcs total).
> 
> ...




I Double Checked with Pops a number of times on his Mix & Method.
He always said, as long as your mix is the right strength, the only thing important is that all the Meat is covered, and you do it for the right length of time at the right Temp. 
No weighing of the Meat is Necessary.

Bear


----------



## zwiller (Nov 17, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> My understanding is not to split it . I always do it as a gallon .


Agree;  I recall we are not to split or scale down but admit I do not understand it.  I would bet serious money this issue stems from Pop's family having to have an annual USDA inspection...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 17, 2020)

bill ace 350 said:


> If i have a 12 ounce beer,  6% ABV, and pour it into 2 6 ounce glasses, the %ABV is still 6 for each glass.
> 
> If i split it into an 8 ounce glass and a 4 ounce glass, each glass would still be 6% ABV..



I like the analogy ...   as long as you don't have to add more water (diluting the mix) to cover ..


----------



## SherryT (Nov 17, 2020)

WHEW!

Thanks guys.

(BTW, there was plenty of brine in each container to cover the meat well).


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 18, 2020)

JckDanls 07 said:


> I like the analogy ...   as long as you don't have to add more water (diluting the mix) to cover ..


Who said anything about diluting?

That would be alcohol abuse.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 18, 2020)

bill ace 350 said:


> If i have a 12 ounce beer,  6% ABV, and pour it into 2 6 ounce glasses, the %ABV is still 6 for each glass.



Bill, morning.....  it may be 6% ABV...   BUT ....  The amount of alcohol has been cut in half or ???
It ain't like you can get the same "buzz" from 1/2 the alcohol.....
Same with the CURING BRINE....
You are cutting the nitrite in half when you use half the brine mix....  It probably ain't enough to properly cure the meat to be safe from botulism......
To be safe, weigh the meat and liquid...  add the weights together and add the correct amount of cure#1 to be safe.....


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 18, 2020)

daveomak said:


> You are cutting the nitrite in half when you use half the brine mix..


And you're already at a minimum / low end of the amount of cure one to start with .


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 18, 2020)

While it's True you have Half the amount of Cure... As above, You are also adding HALF THE AMOUNT OF MEAT, to each half gallon. 
4.64 pounds of pork in 1 Gallon or 2-2.32  pound pieces in 2- 1/2 Gallon buckets of Brine are Equal. And perfectly Safe. When i asked, Pops has said, " Just don't go crazy adding meat!"
I agree with Dave, adding the proper amount of Cure for the weight of meat and water is the most accurate method, but Sherry T's dividing in half is fine...JJ


----------



## SherryT (Nov 18, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> While it's True you have Half the amount of Cure... As above, You are also adding HALF THE AMOUNT OF MEAT, to each half gallon.
> 4.64 pounds of pork in 1 Gallon or 2-2.32  pound pieces in 2- 1/2 Gallon buckets of Brine are Equal. And perfectly Safe. When i asked, Pops has said, " Just don't go crazy adding meat!"
> I agree with Dave, adding you proper amount of Cure for the weight of meat and water is the most accurate method, but Sherry T'so dividing in half is fine...JJ



I did split the meat in half as well (or darned close to it, anyway).

Thanks!


----------

